# Hyper-conscious of breathing or heart rhythm



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I've been experiencing this lately. I'm not a hypochondriac, but I occasionally feel eerily self-conscious about basic automatic functions like breathing or my heart rhythm. This hyper-awareness usually sets in when I experience moments of unreality (as in, why do I exist? 'This life is nonsensical', etc.). 

Anyone else experience this or do I get a medal for being the craziest person on SAS?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nah, that happens to me too. it used to be during the day, but now it's only when i'm falling asleep.... i always have to check my pulse and if it seems slightly low i get really paranoid because i think it means something bad will happen, since i take seroquel and it makes me very dizzy at night. also if it is rapid or beating really hard i think something even worse will happen... i.e. a heart attack, and panic usually sets in. that happened last night... i think it was irregular and it terrified me, but then i just tried to stop checking it and told myself i will be fine, as always.

that is what you meant, correct?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Internal awareness and catastrophising are two skills that I think most SA sufferers can lay claim to! So you aren't alone.

Give yourself permission to not worry about them. You have worried about them and not died thus far, so you can probably presume that not worrying about them will lead to the same eventuality.

Its called worrying - and life goes on whether you do it or not.

Ross


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

nothing_to_fear said:


> nah, that happens to me too. it used to be during the day, but now it's only when i'm falling asleep.... i always have to check my pulse and if it seems slightly low i get really paranoid because i think it means something bad will happen, since i take seroquel and it makes me very dizzy at night. also if it is rapid or beating really hard i think something even worse will happen... i.e. a heart attack, and panic usually sets in. that happened last night... i think it was irregular and it terrified me, but then i just tried to stop checking it and told myself i will be fine, as always.
> 
> that is what you meant, correct?


Yes, pretty much. There was also a 'derealization' thread that I didn't read before I posted this. I can also identify that with that. I'll just think of your user name when I'm having another moment. :lol


----------



## Sad_ape (May 26, 2007)

I experience the same thing, actually you will probably begin to get this more when you get older and start to experience strange and unnerving body pains. I know that I have, it's quite strange to go from a healthy stupid kid to having to have surgery question, cope with medical issues and constantly think of your own mortality. I try not to think about it too much anymore, then again I'm not really afraid of death. I just tell myself that whenever I become hyper-focused on that sort of thing.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My friend this is quite normal for us. Especially the heart rythm thing. We got to do more and think less!!


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Please, for two years, I had this thing where I thought I couldn't breathe automatically. So, whenever I wasn't occupied doing something, I did it myself. Probably contributed to my SA in fact because I was always so internally focused on that.

I had the heart worry too. 

:stu

Btw, I remember someone on another SA site saying that social anxiety is just another manifestation of a whole lifetime of unresolved anxieties. Each"smaller" one--for me it was the fear of flying, the heart thing, breathing thing, a few others too--somehow went away w/o proper treatment but came back in another form twice as bad. I think it's true. Luckily now I'm taking this anxiety seriously.


----------



## Ioga (Jan 8, 2014)

*Thank you*

This has been happening to me for a year ever since my dad died, and i have been too scared to google it because I told myself that I was just being paranoid and I would scare myself if I googled the fact that I keep checking my pulse and keep feeling like I am keeping myself breathing, especially at night! Knowing finally what it is has made me feel so much better, and I want to thankyou all so much because without all your posts confirming that I am indeed not alone and it is a common worry, I already feel so much better and more relaxed. For a year and a half I have been scaring myself with endless worries, and knowing this will help me sleep so much easier! Thankyou!:clap


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I have moments like that, especially with breathing. I don't even like feeling my heartbeat because I know that if I do I'll get like that.


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

No it's not that uncommon. It's called a "mild panic attack"  a lot of people experience this especially when thinking about the big questions in life or while in a highly anxious situation. It's nothing to worry about unless they start to get more saver or you start to feel as if you can't breath while in this state. Then it is a "severe panic attack" and you may need to see a doctor or psychiatrist to help deal with them.


----------



## KeepQuiet (Jul 1, 2013)

Sounds like you're on the verge of a panic attack. Used to happen to me a lot. I would have a thought, become aware of my breathing/heart beat, have an overwhelming feeling of doom, and start to feel like i was blacking out. I'm pretty good at talking myself down from it now. As soon as it starts i say to myself okay im going to count to 30 and if im not dead by then, then my stupid brain is playing a trick on me and ill be okay. I would suggest researching panic attacks. Knowing the physiology of it helped me a lot.


----------

